# We’re Giving Away a QuadBoss LED Light Bar



## VS_Goose

*Enter for your chance to win so you can light up your next ride*

ATV.com and QuadBoss are giving our readers a chance to win a brand new QuadBoss LED Light Bar valued at more than $300.

Specifically, we are giving away a QuadBoss Single Row Hi Lux 39.5″ light bar, along with a DT wiring harness, which carries a retail price of $309.95.

The light bar features Hi Lux OSRAM LEDs, which, according to QuadBoss, generate huge performance. As well, the low-profile housing design proides multiple mounting bracket options.

Check out how to enter here: ATV.com QuadBoss Giveaway Survey


----------



## Polaris425

Im in!


----------

